# Viber on wine



## elimelech007 (Mar 1, 2019)

Download Viber from the official site. I have a 32 bit architecture.
I want to run viber on the desktop under wine:

```
$ wine ViberSetup.exe
000f:err:service:process_send_command service protocol error - failed to write pipe!
000f:fixme:service:scmdatabase_autostart_services Auto-start service L"HDDlife HDD Access service" failed to start: 1053
0009:fixme:ntdll:EtwEventRegister ({5eec90ab-c022-44b2-a5dd-fd716a222a15}, 0x401123, 0x46a030, 0x46a048) stub.
0009:fixme:ntdll:EtwEventSetInformation (deadbeef, 2, 0x4675c8, 43) stub
0009:fixme:heap:RtlSetHeapInformation 0x0 1 0x0 0 stub
0009:fixme:ntdll:EtwRegisterTraceGuidsA (0x7721212f, 0x7724bfc0, {0cfe0455-93ba-440d-a3fe-553973d0b723}, 1, 0x32f2e8, (null), (null), 0x7724bfc8): stub
0009:fixme:ntdll:EtwRegisterTraceGuidsA (0x7721212f, 0x7724bfe0, {797fabac-7b58-4796-b924-d51178a59ce4}, 1, 0x32f2e8, (null), (null), 0x7724bfe8): stub
0009:fixme:ntdll:EtwEventRegister ({43d1a55c-76d6-4f7e-995c-64c711e5cafe}, 0x7723dc30, 0x0, 0x7724b738) stub.
0009:fixme:ntdll:NtQueryInformationToken QueryInformationToken( ..., TokenElevation, ...) semi-stub
0009:fixme:advapi:DecryptFileW (L"C:\\users\\luba\\Temp\\{13F0FD8C-ADF6-4CF6-A7B3-0EF8C564A306}\\", 00000000): stub
002b:fixme:ntdll:EtwEventRegister ({5eec90ab-c022-44b2-a5dd-fd716a222a15}, 0x401123, 0x46a030, 0x46a048) stub.
002b:fixme:ntdll:EtwEventSetInformation (deadbeef, 2, 0x4675c8, 43) stub
002b:fixme:heap:RtlSetHeapInformation 0x0 1 0x0 0 stub
002b:fixme:ntdll:EtwRegisterTraceGuidsA (0x7721212f, 0x7724bfc0, {0cfe0455-93ba-440d-a3fe-553973d0b723}, 1, 0x33f2e8, (null), (null), 0x7724bfc8): stub
002b:fixme:ntdll:EtwRegisterTraceGuidsA (0x7721212f, 0x7724bfe0, {797fabac-7b58-4796-b924-d51178a59ce4}, 1, 0x33f2e8, (null), (null), 0x7724bfe8): stub
002b:fixme:ntdll:EtwEventRegister ({43d1a55c-76d6-4f7e-995c-64c711e5cafe}, 0x7723dc30, 0x0, 0x7724b738) stub.
002b:fixme:ntdll:NtQueryInformationToken QueryInformationToken( ..., TokenElevation, ...) semi-stub
002b:fixme:advapi:DecryptFileW (L"C:\\users\\luba\\Temp\\{7D20FE06-4587-4B5D-9042-0FADDD4F8A44}\\", 00000000): stub
002b:fixme:ntdll:EtwEventRegister ({5eec90ab-c022-44b2-a5dd-fd716a222a15}, 0x10001123, 0x1002a200, 0x1002a218) stub.
002b:fixme:ntdll:EtwEventSetInformation (deadbeef, 2, 0x10027498, 43) stub
002e:fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x9ff798,0x00000000), stub!
002e:fixme:nls:CompareStringEx semi-stub behavior for flag(s) 0x10000000
002b:fixme:advapi:DecryptFileW (L"C:\\users\\luba\\Temp\\{7D20FE06-4587-4B5D-9042-0FADDD4F8A44}\\", 00000000): stub
002b:fixme:ntdll:EtwEventUnregister (deadbeef) stub.
002b:fixme:ntdll:EtwEventUnregister (0) stub.
002b:fixme:ver:GetCurrentPackageId (0x33fe94 0x0): stub
002b:fixme:ntdll:EtwEventUnregister (deadbeef) stub.
0009:fixme:ntdll:EtwEventUnregister (deadbeef) stub.
0009:fixme:ver:GetCurrentPackageId (0x32fe94 0x0): stub
```


----------



## shkhln (Mar 1, 2019)

So, does it not install? Your terminal output looks truncated. (And get rid of this HDDlife crapware.)


----------



## SirDice (Mar 1, 2019)

shkhln said:


> And get rid of this HDDlife crapware.


Yeah, I was wondering about that. It didn't make sense that an installer would try to start an unrelated service. I'm guessing this crap gets bundled with the installer. Which would be reason enough for me to never touch this application.


----------



## shkhln (Mar 1, 2019)

SirDice said:


> It didn't make sense that an installer would try to start an unrelated service.



It doesn't. This is a separately installed application, which added itself for auto-start to the registry. Wine follows Windows a bit too faithfully there.

My personal reasons for declaring HDDlife crapware: 1. the prominently displayed health status percentage bar is pure quackery; 2. we already have perfectly good SMART reporting tools in the ports tree.


----------



## christhegeek (May 2, 2020)

You could try with the xp version of viber and be sure linux support is installed and enabled cause wine needs it.


----------



## shkhln (May 3, 2020)

Wine does _not_ need any kind of Linux support.


----------



## elimelech007 (May 3, 2020)

christhegeek said:


> You could try with the xp version of viber and be sure linux support is installed and enabled cause wine needs it.


And with this version of the vibe, the result is the same.


----------



## christhegeek (May 3, 2020)

If you want to use some windows application you need , you can try installing a virtual machine and can test copying files and libraries the app may need and try to make a portable version of the software. I will try this for sure , with that method i succeed running windows applications that wine couldn't even run the installer.  Experiment with this method , i'm sure when you know more it will be very helpful.



elimelech007 said:


> And with this version of the vibe, the result is the same.


----------

